# Upstairs hallway decorate PICS



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hey all,

As per the other thread me asking about extractor fan wiring I thought I'd throw up a few pictures of what I did over the weekend.

Might not be to everybody's taste but we're going for a beachy/chic/rough vibe.

It's not finished at all yet but anyway, here you go.

Before:




























We wanted to actually clad the walls with wood, seen it done and it looks great, but due to cost and I want to inflict as little damage to the walls as possible, for months we've not liked any wallpaper, either too cheap, pattern repeats too much so looks very fake etc.

Finally found one we liked and was reasonably priced... textured, rough surface and has a little glitter in it too.










Tadaaa










My new extractor fan switch above the door, I replaced the light switches a few months ago from white plastic to brushed stainless.




























Those bits of wood you can see, I'm going to pant them in layers and then sand down to give the same effect as the paper. Yes I ran out and need some more to do the left bit of the window frame. I thought capping edges might make it look a bit more like it's real wood.

I'm thinking to the left of the window, a vintage wooden surfboard would look cool hung there?

(We live in Cornwall so seems appropriate).

I'm doing something on the wall you see when you walk up the first flight of stairs too so I'll add them in here when I've done that too.

Whaddya think?


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

That's different, paper is really effective. Great job.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Totally different now it looks like you live in a log cabin


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That's brilliant chum. Very very very cool indeed. I love it!

You could go for the Irish look, and hang a few bicycles from your ceiling. We all do it over here. Lol. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

alfajim said:


> That's different, paper is really effective. Great job.


Thanks, It's only the 3rd time I've wallpapered (2nd if you don't count the first where I ripped it all off and started again after a few weeks as bits were bugging me, in a bedroom).



ffrs1444 said:


> Totally different now it looks like you live in a log cabin


It looks much better in real life too, the pictures don't do it justice but with what I've got planned, I'm hoping it'll look better.



Cookies said:


> That's brilliant chum. Very very very cool indeed. I love it!
> 
> You could go for the Irish look, and hang a few bicycles from your ceiling. We all do it over here. Lol.
> 
> ...


Thanks N,

Will post more piccies when I've done some more and the things we've ordered turn up!

I wanted the front end of a VW BUS coming out the wall but I think they're too valuable to be chopping up now! (The repo panels are hundreds and hundreds too)


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks good - great job


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Starbuck88 said:


> Thanks, It's only the 3rd time I've wallpapered (2nd if you don't count the first where I ripped it all off and started again after a few weeks as bits were bugging me, in a bedroom).
> 
> It looks much better in real life too, the pictures don't do it justice but with what I've got planned, I'm hoping it'll look better.
> 
> ...


Could you get a fibreglass copy? Sounds like a great idea. Or you could have a side of a vw bus, with the door opening leading into the bathroom 

Sent from my D6603


----------

